

Dear MBAs who want to work at startups - cwan
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/2010/01/dear-mbas-who-want-to-work-at-startups.html

======
j_baker
"Another note on the approach—a resume attachment is fail on delivery."

Is this true? Have I been screwing myself by sending a resume with all of
those emails?

~~~
spolsky
No. There's nothing wrong with attaching a resume. Charlie's got this one
backwards.

~~~
gexla
Right, I don't agree with this one either. He suggests sending your Linkedin
profile. I actually attach a PDF export of my Linkedin bio (formatted much
like a resume.) I'm sure a startup doing hiring doesn't want to spend a bunch
of time logging into Linkedin and browsing through profiles until something
interesting enough comes up to warrant further digging.

------
mschaecher
I've had lots of success, getting jobs I want by approaching the right people
and telling them how and why I should be kicking ass with them.

I got on a presidential campaign and ended up managing a congressional
campaign doing this. I also landed some nice medium term contracting work with
a couple different startups and an NPO, by approaching them and telling them
what I can do to add value to their comp/org.

------
bjoernw
I'm getting my MBA for free right now because I had a good enough average in
undergrad. Hearing about all this MBA bashing I'm kind of worried people will
make assumptions about me before even meeting me. I am applying to many start-
ups for internships. hm

------
ax0n
While I don't know any MBAs, the advice is sound for anyone wishing to get
into startups. In fact, I'd argue that many of these techniques could get you
the inside track to most job openings.

------
kls
Wow there where a lot of ninja's in that article about start-ups.

